# car wont go over 40mph



## promoguyokc (Apr 21, 2005)

have a 2000 beetle gl and cant get the darned thing over 40 mph and the ignorant vw dealer here won't name any names but its the only one in okc says they cant see it for 2 weeks and my guy that i take my 74 beetle to is on vacation for a week and a half. can someone please give me some input into what could be causing this.


----------



## turbobubble (Feb 9, 2005)

what happens when u get to 40 mph?


----------



## promoguyokc (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (turbobubble)*

it just stays there doesn't red line or anything


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (promoguyokc)*

does it seem like it just runs out of oomph when you get to 40, or does it hit a wall like some form of rev/ speed limiter. If it seems like it runs out of oomph it could be some form of spark or fuel issue.


----------



## buggutts (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: car wont go over 40mph (promoguyokc)*

Two things..Check the spark plugs...after that.....I would have the
vehicle scanned to see if the mass airflow readings are withing specs. Any timing belt repairs lately?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: car wont go over 40mph (buggutts)*

My turn... It could be a clogged *Catalytic Converter*. Hit it with a rubber mallet and listen for any sound like grains of sand while doing it. A clogged and broken converter wouldn't let you go more than 45 mph at anytime.


----------



## ankramer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: car wont go over 40mph (atoson)*

my turn -- lol sell it


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: car wont go over 40mph (ankramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ankramer* »_my turn -- lol sell it

Ha ha...







You could also be in *limp Home* mode but none of your idiot lights were lit up. If you're not the original owner, the picts below can hide the truth about the vehicle's condition. People are puzzled why no idiot lights lighting up and the vehicle has terrible performance, this could be the reason.....


































_Modified by atoson at 12:24 AM 7-21-2005_


----------



## Maine-ah (Nov 24, 2003)

I would also say it could be in LIMP MODE...is it an automatic??? that is The Question!


----------

